# Samsung to issue security fix for 600 million Galaxy phones



## TechSocial (Dec 20, 2011)

Samsung will "in the coming days" fix a security flaw that could allow hackers to remotely attack and access data on Galaxy smartphones.

It comes just two days after security researchers revealed that the SwiftKey keyboard, which comes pre-installed on as many as 600 million Samsung Galaxy smartphones, was vulnerable to attack. The flaw, discovered by NowSecure, could allow hackers to access the device, eavesdrop on phone calls, and install malicious apps

More


----------

